# Wi-Fi with Emulators?



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 15, 2008)

Does it work?


----------



## Jetx (Nov 15, 2008)

Thoroughly doubt it.


----------



## Philly (Nov 15, 2008)

No, it doesn't make sense.  A DS or Wii runs through a Nintendo Wi-Fi server, so an emulator couldn't emulate it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 16, 2008)

The only way you could possibly get onto Wi-fi with a rom is to use a flash cart and play on a real DS. So no, you can't.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 16, 2008)

I remember reading for one emulator that you can't, but there could be one out there that can.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 16, 2008)

Some of them are trying, but honestly Nintendo isn't going to be thrilled about people accessing their private Wi-Fi servers with emulators and ROMs. That's what's scared most of them away from trying.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 16, 2008)

If I recall correctly, some games can through Flash Carts, although I don't have a specific list or thorough knowledge of how.


----------

